

You don’t have a Big Data problem. - lnmx
http://www.brentozar.com/archive/2013/03/you-dont-have-a-big-data-problem/

======
thatcherclay
Could not agree with parts of this more - in particular, companies that think
about bringing on data scientists to extract value from their "big data" would
often be better off investigating whether they have the right architecture in
place to do that well. It is a buzz word with a goto reaction; when it truth
there is from what I have seen the scariest thing about big data is just
unwieldy ETL processes grown from years of not thinking clearly about
problems.

